# LED for 10g low tech



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Im looking to replace my CFL with an LED on my 10G low tech dirted tank. I am currently using 1 13W cfl shop light. It works, but is pretty ugly.

would a Fugray 20" or fugeray planted 20" be the way to go? I have looked into DIY, but the price for everything plus labor almost amounts to the cost of one of these lights.

Thanks in advance


----------

